# Pony blood lines



## classic carr minis (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi I bought a from a horse trader and the fram name on the papers is bellavista farm did any body know the farm

Thanks Bob C


----------



## Lewella (Apr 28, 2008)

They were located in Washington. Think they sold out a couple of years ago. Pat Byrd would be the person to talk to - she owned several Bellavista ponies. Her website is http://www.geocities.com/lazyblightning/


----------



## classic carr minis (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you I bought a bellvista pony and she is 13 and pretty wild but we have worked i can at least touch her now bellavista was the only ower on the papers would just like to know a little about her her dam was a wafull mare once again thank you for your help

Bob C


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 30, 2008)

If you want to know more about her dam, then contact Chris Wait or Tracie Slagle of Wa-Full Farms

Wa-Full Farm


----------

